# washing machine tub for extractor?



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Gypsi said:


> Is this a truly insane idea?


Yes. Yes it is. I know you're a DIY'er but I think you'd be better off buying a used hand crank on Craig's List.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Gypsi said:


> my neighbor will haul it off as scrap for free. Gypsi


Then let him and save yourself headaches.


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

Ok, ya'll can advise me how to extract honey when I have some. It is officially scrap tomorrow morning. (I wasted 3 hours getting it apart to discover there wasn't a nice easy belt to change....)

Thank you,
Gypsi


----------

